# no start menu/taskbar + W32.Kwbot.C.Worm



## end user

some times when i start windows (xp pro), i have no start menu or taskbar. and i think i have the W32.Kwbot.C.Worm. i have no idea whats going on but please help!! heres my thing if you need it, thanks in advance:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.1
Scan saved at 7:41:16 PM, on 7/29/2003
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wininfo.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\taskmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zonealarm.exe
C:\Program Files\SBC\Connection Manager\CManager.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\BROADJ~1\CORREC~1\CCD.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\BROADJ~1\CLIENT~1\CFD.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\General User\Desktop\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/*http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/*http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\System32\blank.htm
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\ycomp5_1_4_0.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\ycomp5_1_4_0.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Adult Links - {965E6B07-6832-4738-BDBE-25F226BA2AB0} - C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\QaBar.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPP Auto Loader] C:\WINDOWS\TPPALDR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\System32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BJCFD] C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDet] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] REGSVR32.EXE /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [svshost] svshost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ICQ Lite] C:\Program Files\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe -minimize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [,main drive Loader] wininfo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [tgcmdprovidersbc] "c:\program files\support.com\bin\tgcmd.exe" /server /startmonitor /deaf /nosystray
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [svshost] svshost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [,main drive Loader] wininfo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [,main drive Loader] wininfo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - Global Startup: Billminder.lnk = C:\QUICKENW\BILLMIND.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Quicken Startup.lnk = C:\QUICKENW\QWDLLS.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: ZoneAlarm.lnk = C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zonealarm.exe
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Login (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Login (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: ICQ Lite (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ Lite (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: JT's Blocks - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/blt1_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Blackjack - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/jt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chat - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/c381/chat.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Checkers - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/kt3_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Dominoes - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/dot2_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Freecell Solitaire - http://yog55.games.scd.yahoo.com/yog/y/fs10_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/potb_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Word Racer - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/wt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {0A5FD7C5-A45C-49FC-ADB5-9952547D5715} (Creative Software AutoUpdate) - http://www.creative.com/SU-newOCX/ocx/12110/CTSUEng.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {24D1BDCE-D835-11D6-BF84-0050047EA0E7} (BlueStream_Flash Class) - http://www.rovion.com/Controls/Rovion.cab
O16 - DPF: {4B6015E7-3ABB-45DC-96B7-55A843751F28} (IntRuboskizo2 Class) - http://www.chicasmodelos.com/ruboskizo2.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} - http://207.188.7.150/01dae19d4b38ab384f01/netzip/RdxIE2.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37444.8757523148
O16 - DPF: {A17E30C4-A9BA-11D4-8673-60DB54C10000} (YahooYMailTo Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/ymail/ymmapi.dll
O16 - DPF: {B843DA96-2B2D-447E-90AB-B92929AA11AF} (HTMLDialer Class) - http://usa-download.nocreditcard.net/download/Object/DialerHTML/EGHTMLDialerXP.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} (Yahoo! Companion) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/toolbar/yiebio5_1_4_0.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6ACF75C-C32C-447B-9BEF-46B766368D29} (Creative Software AutoUpdate Support Package) - http://www.creative.com/SU-newOCX/ocx/12110/CTPID.cab
O16 - DPF: {F9F3920B-2F24-437A-A224-D49F0004A172} - http://www.net-viewer.com/dls/AutoInstall.exe
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{F41D6022-0150-40C1-AA45-83F174475978}: NameServer = 206.13.28.12 206.13.29.12


----------



## Bulldog

Please do an online virus scan here..
http://housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/start_corp.asp

Then If you haven't already, please get Spybot S&D to clear out most of the spyware. 
Short tutorial and download link here: 
http://tomcoyote.org/SPYBOT/
After installing, first press Online, and search for, put a check mark at, and install all updates. 
Next, close all Internet Explorer windows, hit 'Check for Problems', and have SpyBot fix everything it labels in red.

When this is all done , post a new HT log.


----------



## Rollin' Rog

You've got quite a list of problems there; HouseCall may catch some of it, but not all I think.

Let's start by lightening the load; check these entries in HijackThis and then "fix checked"

O3 - Toolbar: Adult Links - {965E6B07-6832-4738-BDBE-25F226BA2AB0} - C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\QaBar.dll (file missing)

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [svshost] svshost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [,main drive Loader] wininfo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [svshost] svshost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [,main drive Loader] wininfo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [,main drive Loader] wininfo.exe

^^^ make sure you get every instance of wininfo.exe here, there are 3 of them.

Before clicking "fix checked" do a ctrl-alt-del and End Task *wininfo.exe*

This does NOT appear to be a legitimate program corresponding to what I see here:

http://home.swipnet.se/~w-16629/software/WinInfo.html which would not run as a startup.

Rather I think you have the same problem as this person:

http://groups.google.com/[email protected]&rnum=1

After rebooting, find and delete the wininfo.exe and svshost.exe.

Note: do NOT confuse *svshost.exe* with svchost.exe a required XP process.

Proceed with Bulldog's recommendations and post another Scanlog when done.


----------



## end user

i cant find wininfo.exe. i got rid of svshost though, thanks. i found that wininfo is whats makin my taskbar disappear. heres the new log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.1
Scan saved at 10:26:53 PM, on 7/29/2003
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\taskmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\TPPALDR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
C:\Program Files\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe
C:\program files\support.com\bin\tgcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe
C:\QUICKENW\QWDLLS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zonealarm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp3\Studio.exe
C:\Program Files\SBC\Connection Manager\CManager.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\BROADJ~1\CORREC~1\CCD.exe
C:\Program Files\SoulSeek\slsk.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\General User\Desktop\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/*http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/*http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\System32\blank.htm
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\ycomp5_1_4_0.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\ycomp5_1_4_0.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPP Auto Loader] C:\WINDOWS\TPPALDR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\System32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BJCFD] C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDet] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] REGSVR32.EXE /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ICQ Lite] C:\Program Files\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe -minimize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [tgcmdprovidersbc] "c:\program files\support.com\bin\tgcmd.exe" /server /startmonitor /deaf /nosystray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\\winampa.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - Global Startup: Billminder.lnk = C:\QUICKENW\BILLMIND.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Quicken Startup.lnk = C:\QUICKENW\QWDLLS.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: ZoneAlarm.lnk = C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zonealarm.exe
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Login (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Login (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: ICQ Lite (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ Lite (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: JT's Blocks - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/blt1_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Blackjack - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/jt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chat - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/c381/chat.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Checkers - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/kt3_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Dominoes - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/dot2_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Freecell Solitaire - http://yog55.games.scd.yahoo.com/yog/y/fs10_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/potb_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Word Racer - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/wt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {0A5FD7C5-A45C-49FC-ADB5-9952547D5715} (Creative Software AutoUpdate) - http://www.creative.com/SU-newOCX/ocx/12110/CTSUEng.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {24D1BDCE-D835-11D6-BF84-0050047EA0E7} (BlueStream_Flash Class) - http://www.rovion.com/Controls/Rovion.cab
O16 - DPF: {4B6015E7-3ABB-45DC-96B7-55A843751F28} (IntRuboskizo2 Class) - http://www.chicasmodelos.com/ruboskizo2.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} - http://207.188.7.150/01dae19d4b38ab384f01/netzip/RdxIE2.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2003071801/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37444.8757523148
O16 - DPF: {A17E30C4-A9BA-11D4-8673-60DB54C10000} (YahooYMailTo Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/ymail/ymmapi.dll
O16 - DPF: {B843DA96-2B2D-447E-90AB-B92929AA11AF} (HTMLDialer Class) - http://usa-download.nocreditcard.net/download/Object/DialerHTML/EGHTMLDialerXP.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} (Yahoo! Companion) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/toolbar/yiebio5_1_4_0.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6ACF75C-C32C-447B-9BEF-46B766368D29} (Creative Software AutoUpdate Support Package) - http://www.creative.com/SU-newOCX/ocx/12110/CTPID.cab
O16 - DPF: {F9F3920B-2F24-437A-A224-D49F0004A172} - http://www.net-viewer.com/dls/AutoInstall.exe
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{F41D6022-0150-40C1-AA45-83F174475978}: NameServer = 206.13.28.12 206.13.29.12


----------



## Rollin' Rog

It's gone from the startups, but if you didn't delete it it's still lurking about in c:\windows\system32

I suspect it's been given a hidden or system file attribute. To find it you will need to go to Folder Options > View and check "show hidden" files. UNcheck temporarily "hide system files" and look again for it.

In any case, you're no longer experiencing the original problem?


----------



## end user

thank you! yeah that fixed it pretty much. just have some audio problems i gotta fix now. also, with the virus scan thing, it makes duplicate copies of each infected file that i cleaned. what do i do with the .RBO files?


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Where are you finding .rbo files? Are they something HouseCall created? It's been a long time since I've run the program personally and don't recall what it left behind.

Did HouseCall find any infected Word files?

http://groups.google.com/groups?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=utf-8&th=db0b82103877db5d&rnum=2

I would probably just delete anything that is not obviously a system file. XP should replace those automatically on boot up anyway.

This seems to be the only association I can find for rbo :

http://filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=RBO


----------



## Bulldog

End User, I am curious to know why you are not running any AV software. I see you have a firewall but no AntiVirus ??


----------



## end user

what would be a good av program. my last one obviously didnt work.


----------



## Bulldog

Google search for one, there are lots, free and otherwise. I don't see where you had one before, was it just not started ?
You must keep them updated (minimum weekly) and starting at bootup.


----------



## Raghavendar

please download me Antivirus cleaner freely. Because my system infected a lot. I have got only scanners but not cleaner.


----------



## Raghavendar

please download me Anti-virus cleaner freely. Because my system infected a lot. I have got only scanners but not cleaner.


----------



## rude

Avast link:
http://www.avast.com/i_idt_1016.html


----------



## sawzallman

I scanned a picture to application and message jumped up and said==LOW ON VIRTUAL MEMORY =and basicly it's a problem. What is this and how can i fix it-HELP THE SAWZALLMAN


----------



## cxrock16

, im having soo many problems with my computer for 1 my start menue and desktop icons do not appear when i start my computer so i have to start windows task manager to do amything and your website isnt letting me send a private message to someone to help me? and my internet isnt letting some links work like autotrader.com and stuff and i tried to install mcaffe by cd and it doesnt work id appreciate any help i can get, thanx, chad and the thread i read that the person had the same problem as me didnt really help


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Follow these instructions, but do them in a NEW thread, not this one:

Create a new, permanent folder for HijackThis and save the file to that. Run it and select "do a system scan and save the log file". Then copy/paste the contents of the log to a reply

Direct HijackThis download link: http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/files/HijackThis.exe


----------



## bassetman

Raghavendar said:


> please download me Anti-virus cleaner freely. Because my system infected a lot. I have got only scanners but not cleaner.


Welcome to TSG Raghavendar


----------



## Flrman1

I'm closing this thread.

Anyone else with a similar problem please start a "New Thread".


----------

